# erfolgreicher einstand in aw !!!



## fingers (4. März 2006)

_erfolgreicher einstand  !!!_

_am donnerstag war das wetter kalt und unangenehm und dachte mir nur dass konnte ja nicht sein das ich hier in aw einen ansitz mache|kopfkrat ._
_egal, für einige zeit (tee-mit-rum) und ein paar handwärmer, würde es schon funktionieren._
_nach den ersten 1 1/2 stunden war nicht sehr viel, bis auf wild-enten die mich auslachen und ärgerten wollten. also packte ich schön langsam um 8 am abend meine wenigen sachen zusammen._
_aber in diesen augenblick, ein kurzes zucken und ziehen an meinen knicklicht, ich nahm meine feeder und schlug natürlich sofort an, und prommt da mußte was drauf sein, ein herrliches gefühl wieder einmal nach längerer pause einen geilen drill zu haben. nach kurzen kampf und wenigen minuten hatte ich schon meine erste "aalrutte" in diesen jahr mit 64 cm gelandet :m ._
_mit dieser zuversicht blieb ich noch ein wenig am geschehen, denn kurze zeit später (10min.) war die zweite am hacken. zwar nicht so groß aber immerhin 2 schöne quappen in einen so kurzen ansitz von 2 1/2 stunden würde ich meinen war es nicht so schlecht für den ersten ansitz in diesen jahr !!!_
_gruß aus aw fingers_


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (4. März 2006)

*AW: erfolgreicher einstand in aw !!!*

Servas Martin#h !
Na dann mal eine fettes Petri zu deinen schönen Fang:m !
_bis auf wild-enten die mich auslachen und ärgerten wollten?_
_Die wollten Dich nur "Krank" machen:q !_
_mfg. _


----------



## Drohne (4. März 2006)

*AW: erfolgreicher einstand in aw !!!*

Na also Fingers, Petri Heil dazu. Fetzen oder Tauwurm, was geht momentan in meinem Revier:m ?

Ab 19.03 -Josefitag, mein persönlicher Lostag- bin auch ich wieder täglich im Revier. Nach diesem verrückten Winter freue ich bereits sehr darauf|wavey:. 

LG Drohne


----------



## posengucker (4. März 2006)

*AW: erfolgreicher einstand in aw !!!*

Hi Fingers,

Petri zu den Rutten. 

lg
Werner


----------



## Florian12 (5. März 2006)

*AW: erfolgreicher einstand in aw !!!*

Petri heil zu den Rutten!#r 
Habe zwei Fragen:
Warst du im Altarm?;+ 
Wenn ja, ist er noch teilweise zugefrohren oder schon ganz eisfrei?;+ 
Habe vor nächstes Wochenende in aw zu fischen!


----------



## fingers (5. März 2006)

*AW: erfolgreicher einstand in aw !!!*

_hallo florian !_

_bei meinen ansitz war ich im altarm, donnerstags war das wasser weder im unteren noch im oberen teil zugefrohren, könnte sich aber bald ändern wenn das wetter nicht mitspielt #c !_
_hoff das bei dir auch klappt, vielleicht sehn wir uns#h ?_

_p.s.: die bisse hatte ich auf tauwurm, zwei ruten waren online, eine mit fischfetzen und die andere mit wurm, und beide quappen gingen auf den wurmköder #: !!!_

_drohne: , soviel zu deiner frage  !_

_fingers gruß_


----------



## rob (5. März 2006)

*AW: erfolgreicher einstand in aw !!!*

na petri heil fingers!!!
freu mich das es geklappt hat.
ruf dich mal an.lg rob


----------



## Florian12 (5. März 2006)

*AW: erfolgreicher einstand in aw !!!*

@ fingers:
Danke für die tollen Antworten! Werde warscheindlich am Freitag nochmal nach aw fahren und schauen ob alles o.k. ist. Außer wenn es in Strömen schüttet!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wenn das Wetter halbwegs mitspielt, werde ich dann am Samstag im Altarm auf Karpfen fischen!#a
Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja wirklich, bist du am Wochenende auch in aw? Danke nochmal für die Antworten!


----------



## FraBau (5. März 2006)

*AW: erfolgreicher einstand in aw !!!*

@Fingers

*Petri Heil*, zu deinen Quappen#6


----------



## Drohne (6. März 2006)

*AW: erfolgreicher einstand in aw !!!*



			
				fingers schrieb:
			
		

> _hallo florian !_
> 
> _p.s.: die bisse hatte ich auf tauwurm, zwei ruten waren online, eine mit fischfetzen und die andere mit wurm, und beide quappen gingen auf den wurmköder #: !!!_
> 
> _drohne: , soviel zu deiner frage  !_


 
danke sehr fingers, sehr nett von Dir. Vieleicht sieht man sich irgendwann in AW. 

Eine andere Frage noch an Dich und an das gesamte AW Team. 

Geht dort jemand von Euch bewußt häufig mit einer Spinnrute auf Räuber? Ich frage deshalb, weil ich nahezu täglich im Revier bin und bisher nur den Rob und den Werner im Strom auf Zander schleppen sah. Haben die "Spinner";+ dort alle eine Tarnkappe auf, oder gibts in AW tatsächlich nur Carp Hunters und vier Wallis Experten?|wavey:


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (7. März 2006)

*AW: erfolgreicher einstand in aw !!!*

Servus Drohne#h !
Werner und ich waren heuer schon zweimal Spinnen#6  
Nur die bedingungen sind sehr schlecht, teilweise war das Wasser noch gefroren und der Wind ist manchmal auch kein Bemerl|uhoh: , sau kalt:q !
Letztes Jahr um diese Zeit hatten Wir schon Karpfen in der Bucht gefangen#6 !
mfg.


----------



## Drohne (9. März 2006)

*AW: erfolgreicher einstand in aw !!!*

Servus Gregor!

Meine Frau und ich waren ebenfalls bereits mehrmals mit der Spinnrute beim Wehreinlauf in AW unterwegs, allerdings ohne Tarnkappe, vermutlich wurden wir deshalb Schneiderleins.|gr:

Du hast Recht Gregor, im Vorjahr hatten wir tatsächlich um diese Zeit bereits einige Carps, riesige Brassen, Rapfen und auch die erste Barbe meines Lebens auf die Schuppen gelegt. Der Rob hat dieses monumentale Ereignis sofort mit seiner Kamera festgehalten. Ohne sentimental zu werden, dies war wirklich ein sehr erfreulicher Beginn in AW.#6

Nun zu den Räubern, dort müßten doch riesige Zander, Hechte und ich vermute auch Seeforellen drinnen sein. Meines Wissens werden diese mit der Spinnrute nahezu nicht befischt. Ich selbst konnte bis zum Spätherbst lediglich vier oder fünf ganz kleine Zander überlisten, obwohl ich nahezu täglich das Wasser dort schaumig rührte.

Für heuer habe ich diesbezüglich bereits bestens vorgesorgt. Eine Greys Mammouth 270 er Spinnrute WG 40 - 100 g und eine pipifeine Alice 3000 -siehe www.byron.at- bespult mit einer gefl. 21 habe ich mir kürzlich angelacht. Ursprünglich wollte ich dem Rob seine Byron Spinnrute abkaufen, aber der hat leider deren Festigkeit an der Autotür seines Kumpels getestet:q |rolleyes

Also Gregor, ab Josefi Tag -19.3.- sind auch mein Weisl und ich wieder mit großen Vorsätzen nahezu jeden Tag im Revier, auch dann wenns graupelt oder hagelt. Für Euren Quappenansitz  zum weißen Frühjahrsbeginn#q wünsche ich dem Werner und Dir ein kräftiges Petri Heil.

LG Drohne


----------



## fingers (9. März 2006)

*AW: erfolgreicher einstand in aw !!!*

_hi drohne !_

_es gibt die rießigen zander, hechte, forellen,.......so und jetzt |supergri , ABER die gewissen tarnkappen-fischer dort gehen fast jeden tag zu den begährten plätzten mit der spinnrute. das wasser ist so zu sagen "totprackt" und mich wundert es nicht das du vereinzelt kleine zander fängst,bis auf ausnahmen natürlich. kleiner tipp, die big games sind meisten nur mit den boot zu erreichen und das auch nicht immer #c ._
_aber viellleicht ist es dieses jahr besser, wer weiß|kopfkrat !_

_m f g fingers_


----------



## Drohne (9. März 2006)

*AW: erfolgreicher einstand in aw !!!*

Servus Fingers!#h 

Danke sehr für diese Infos, sehr nett von Dir.

Du, auch wir sind nahezu täglich im Revier, allerdings erst ab etwa 16h. Da ist bis zum späten Abend kein einziger Spinner mehr in diesem riesigen Revier unterwegs, eigentlich sehr merkwürdig.|kopfkrat Das dort sehr große drinnen sind, seh ich laufend bei meinem ständigen Futterplatz, aber diese Biester spucken meine toten Köfis nicht einmal an.:c Zur besseren Info, wir fischen stets mit vier Ruten, davon ist eine ständig mit einem Köfi bestückt und selbstverständlich direkt bei unserem Futterplatz. Wenn ich dann eben mit der Spinnrute diese Stelle bearbeite, kommen laufend kleinste Schnoderer. #q 

Natürlich haben auch wir ständig ein Boot im Einsatz und es gibt sicherlich nichts schöneres, als sich bei leichtem Wellengang mit der Spinnrute treiben zu lassen. Übrigens, selbstverständlich auf der Südseite, also dort wo Nachtfischen verboten ist. Dort liegen riesige Pappeln, Weiden etc. im Wasser, also einfach ideal für meine Freunde, aber diese dort überlisten ist eben eine andere Geschichte.|rolleyes 

Warten wir also ab, ich jedenfalls bereits bestens vorbereitet und noch besser motiviert.:q


----------

